# Supermarket emergency suppply UK?



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

I know I know I know total newbie mistake running out of coffee, currently waiting on August LSOL but will need to leave it for a week for espresso use. Anyone any suggestions for emergency supply at supermarket have used Illy Grani before just wondering if anyone has tried others and thought decent of them. Or anyone know supplier I can order today for delivery tomorrow? Thanks folks

Chris


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Do you have a Waitrose nearby? Our local one was selling a number of coffees from Union Roasted. Don't worry if the roast date is a while ago - I'd guess the bags are packed using an inert gas, as the 2-3 months old ones I bought benefited from resting for a few days after I opened them!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

per the above - either Union from Waitrose, or Modern Standard from Sainos - might get you by?


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

gcogger said:


> Do you have a Waitrose nearby? Our local one was selling a number of coffees from Union Roasted. Don't worry if the roast date is a while ago - I'd guess the bags are packed using an inert gas, as the 2-3 months old ones I bought benefited from resting for a few days after I opened them!


Nearest Waitrose is about hours drive each way from me.


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

adz313 said:


> per the above - either Union from Waitrose, or Modern Standard from Sainos - might get you by?


Got Sains locally wither they stock that coffee is another thing lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Amazon next day, Rave?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

What supermarket is within range of you?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lavazza in my experience has been at least as enjoyable as Illy


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

Only supermarket I ever buy is starbucks and even then only when it has a recent roast date. That said its a very dark roast and not the best.

I am waiting on my BB order and we are out too, so I may pop to the Waitrose on the M6 at Corley, never noticed if they sell coffee I suspect they wont have beans


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cafe Nero beans also enjoyable - from Neros


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

If possible, you could raid a local specialty shop's beans.


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Amazon next day, Rave?


Had a look Mildred but 2-3 days is their express delivery on amazon



Jumbo Ratty said:


> What supermarket is within range of you?


Asda, Sains, Tesco, Aldi, Lidl, Co-Op, M&S



Elcee said:


> If possible, you could raid a local specialty shop's beans.


No local unfortunately


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive had the marks and spencer columbian beans before and thought they were quite nice compared to other suoermarket beans

http://www.coffeejudge.co.uk/marks-and-spencer-colombian-coffee-beans


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Find out your closest roaster & ring them to find out what you could pick up asap! My closest roaster is 10 mins drive away & always has something in stock.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You could always ask a helpful forum member if they have any beans need using pronto, stating your preferences, and paying retail plus postage









I would offer but I seem to be quite low, (although there's always the freezer, I am sure there's something in there)!


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

On the average side of specialty but acceptable and delivery is consistently next day i.e. you do not have to wait for a roast day... if you get an order in before 1pm, also they often do a 1 quid newbie offer

https://www.pactcoffee.com/about

To be honest though...just ring hasbean, rave and compass...99.9% sure one or all of those will sort a next day bag for you.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you wanted to let us know where you are , you may find someone local with spare or a local roaster / coffeeshop that could be helpful.

Whilst too late for today if you look for Prime logo on the Rave items on Amazon these are items held in stock for next day delivery at their RDC's whereas non prime tend to be despatched direct from Rave (The amazon held ones will usually have been rested wheras Rave direct could have been roasted that day).

Happy to be corrected however pretty sure this was the description given by @ShortShots a while back.

John


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Union from Waitrose. If you dont have a Waitrose close by you need to move..


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

johnealey said:


> If you wanted to let us know where you are , you may find someone local with spare or a local roaster / coffeeshop that could be helpful.
> 
> Whilst too late for today if you look for Prime logo on the Rave items on Amazon these are items held in stock for next day delivery at their RDC's whereas non prime tend to be despatched direct from Rave (The amazon held ones will usually have been rested wheras Rave direct could have been roasted that day).
> 
> ...


yes that's accurate, although the prime bags are nitrogen flushed straight from the roaster so may need resting, although not as much (they age faster once exposed to oxygen, almost like they become starved for it)

Alternatively, I usually have some rested coffee knocking about if you're in dire straits, just drop me a line.

The Union at waitrose is also a good shout, consistently decent coffee - not sure you'll pick up any of their geishas though


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

Ended up with Modern Standard Momentum Blend from Sainsbury's thanks for the recommendation, lovely little number perhaps lucky it was only roasted 4 weeks ago but what a nice little number it is I'll remember that in future should I ever run out and need something close by to get me my fix lol


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

How much were the sainsbury beans pal?


----------



## ChrisGT (Jul 19, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> How much were the sainsbury beans pal?


£4.50 for bag 227g bud


----------

